# Good Memory Card



## click_nature (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have been using my Sony HX 200V fro few months now..... 

Came across some article on memory card for camera's..... Class 10 and so on also Sony UHS-1 cards are good for photography.. 

Got 4 GB class 4 with the package....

Gone some memory cards and found there are couple of segment in itself.

Like class 10 30mb/sec and then 45mb/sec and so forth.............

Even the cost is sky rocketing...... with each set..

I am newbie and like to take snaps here and there when ever I get time..... 

Suggest a good memory card to help enhance the quality of pics that I take.....


----------



## $hadow (Oct 11, 2013)

Budget??


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 11, 2013)

memory card will just speed up the process of saving and transferring...and nothing else

I have a sandisk ultra class 6 for last 3 years and it have no issues...but I dont do HD video....

if ur purpose is HD video then get a faster memory card else sandisk ultra is enough ...it dont cost much ...a 16GB cost 800


----------



## click_nature (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi Shadow,

Budget : 1000-1500... Just that if its worth to have that kind of card for pics that I take.

Hi Sujoyp,

Whenever I take pics its shows processing on the screen and then I am able to view.
Does this because its class 4 card 
will the upgrade help in taking the pics faster and does it benefits in any other way......

I dont take any videos as of now, but rather birds and surroundings which pleases me take take images....

And yeah pics of my family also......


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 12, 2013)

for 720p video and pics sandisk ultra is just enough ...extreme is just double the cost and will only help u in HD video .

Yes having a good memory card really speed up the process (not considering speed of your camera processor) my strontium class 4 was just too slow and used to hang my camera compared to my sandisk ultra which is awesome


----------



## nitin4321 (May 6, 2014)

One of the most popular SanDisk 16gb Micro SD Card from Tradus at best price. Shop by category and get instant product delivery all over the India.


----------



## driverace (May 6, 2014)

Dude,

Are you:

1. Advertising?
*OR*
2. Not reading the post?
*OR*
Both 1. & 2. ?
(The post & replies before you are like half a year old!)

Lol! 

*Ace.*


----------



## The Incinerator (May 6, 2014)

*m.snapdeal.com/product/sony-sdhc-uhs1-16gb-94mbs/141957

This should cover every thing under the sky at a very good price conpared to the Extremes by Sandisk.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 6, 2014)

nitin4321 said:


> One of the most popular SanDisk 16gb Micro SD Card from Tradus at best price. Shop by category and get instant product delivery all over the India.



Not sure if spam or troll.


----------



## sujoyp (May 6, 2014)

its spam for sure...or poster can defend himself


----------

